# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia 500

## mohamed73

*ألون نوكيا 500 المتوفرة ::* 
أزرق سماوي 
أسود
مرجاني
أرجواني
أخضر زيتي
برتقالي      *ذاكرة نوكيا 500* 
ذاكرة داخلية 2 جيجا بايت 
ذاكرة خارجية microSD تصل حتي 32 جيجا بايت    *الكاميرا* 
5 ميغا بيكسل 
تركيز كامل
تكبير حتي 4x مرات    *التوصيل* 
يدعم بلوتوث 2.1 
USB 2.0 عالي السرعة (موصل USB مصغر)
الشحن بمنفذ USB    *مميزات أخرى* 
دعم الراديو FM (87.5-108 MHz/76-90 MHz) 
دعم Wi-Fi الوايرلس
دعم مستقبلات GPS, A-GPS
خرائط نوكيا المجانية
يعمل بنظام Symbian
جافا Java MIDP 2.1
دعم فلاش Flash Lite 4.0    *صور nokia 500*                                  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YJdCO-F9Bc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا استاذ محمد

----------

